# To Heat Mold or Not?



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

some shops are doing it for free if you bought your boots there... if you're comfortable without heat molding then don't heat mold


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Jcb890 said:


> Boot in question is Thirty-Two Focus BOA.
> 
> My local shop will charge me $25 to do the heat molding for me. I saw somewhere on the internet you can put uncooked rice in a snowboard sock, tie it off and stuff it into the toe box with some pressure and let it sit. Anyone ever tried this to pack the front of the toes/toebox at all?
> 
> ...


Hi JCB,

Would you mind pulling out the insert from inside your boots liner, standing on it with your heel all the way back in the recess and snapping a photo taken looking down at your foot. That will help us understand your cramping issue.

Here is a snip that I jsut posted to another thread about heat fit:

-----------------------------------

Heat moldable liners are designed to be heat molded. Simply wearing the boot will not offer the same result at all. Normal break in compresses but does not redistribute material to the negative spaces. That will only occur with a heat fit. Use will eventually "compress out" your heat fit as well.

Heat molding is not just for problem feet. It simply creates an exact mold of your foot's form. Many riders choose to heat fit again after the initial break in period to get back to that first fit feel. You will find shop guys doing their own boots pretty often . It used to be advised that a boot can only be heat fit 8-12 times but that is not really the case. 

Of course, you don't want to use a boot drier/warmer or dry your boots by the fire or heater. All heat at thigh enough temps will undo your fit. To hot will damage the foam and it will both harden and will no longer be moldable.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If your toes are crammed in then yeah may as well heat mold. When I did mine the shop asked if I like wiggle room around my toes or like it snug. Told them wiggle room and they gave me a soft plastic cap to cover my socked toes do when the molding is finished there is a little extra toe room. If your gonna pay I would make sure they have those cap things.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

My toes were crammed after a 2 years hiatus on my 2012 Thirty Two Lashed boots. And a bunch of people here suggested that I had them heat molded, it definitely helps!


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Are there any actual cons ton heat molding? Why wouldn't you heat mold?


----------



## RidgeRider (Jan 12, 2015)

Heat mould is the way to go. Gave me about .75 of a size more in toe room, which is truthfully enough.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the replies. I'll probably go sometime this week after work or next weekend and have them do the heat molding.



Wiredsport said:


> Hi JCB,
> 
> Would you mind pulling out the insert from inside your boots liner, standing on it with your heel all the way back in the recess and snapping a photo taken looking down at your foot. That will help us understand your cramping issue.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this extended explanation as well!


----------

